# Great sights of Cardiff: the Brains brewery tower



## editor (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to Cardiff!







http://www.urban75.org/blog/great-welcoming-sites-of-cardiff-1-the-brains-t


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 8, 2012)

fuck brains. cunts.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2012)

la ressistance said:


> fuck brains. cunts.


Did Mr Brains sneak into your room and steal your toys or something? Why the gnarly beef?


----------



## la ressistance (Sep 8, 2012)

brains think they own cardiff . they're cardiffs starbucks. bunch of cunts.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2012)

la ressistance said:


> brains think they own cardiff . they're cardiffs starbucks. bunch of cunts.


You're still sounding a bit pram/toys.

Why is a local brewery a "bunch of cunts"?


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2012)

A recent (and reasoned) criticism from tried and tested of Brains' dominance of the Cardiff beer scene. He's a long term Cardiff dweller and ale lover ... In my Real Ales in Wales thread, that one.

Personally I don't think Brains are cunts or anything, they help us out with our beer fest in Swansea and I like their recent moves towards craft beer experimentation. I have doubts though about how dominant they are in Cardiff -- variety of ale range in the city is reduced in our experience -- sometimes severely.

I'm posting from a city where the choice is even worse mostly! But Bristol kicks the arse of both Swansea and Cardiff ale choice and ale range wise.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2012)

PS : great picture though!


----------



## Karac (Sep 15, 2012)

Have you seen the Cardiff heritage pub trail?




Very small image i know-its a Brains thing my Dad reckons hes been in 80% of those pubs.
But one of those is the farkin Retreat Llanedeyrn!-now unless thats had a major makeover i cant believe visiting some nondescript hole with concrete furnishings outside would be enjoyable.


----------

